# DreamChi PJs! :)



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

yay i did it! human pjs  let me know what you guys think! :nhappy2:

all hung up to show u 








made this one in my size :]









woohoo nice and warm! :foxes_207:


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow! Too cute! 

I am actually working on a fleece jumpsuit for myself! I have one I really like that I bought forever ago! But I didn't want to take it apart so I traced it onto a pattern to make a new one! I can't wait to finish it! It's going to be so warm! It's just to lounge in!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Angel1210 said:


> Wow! Too cute!
> 
> I am actually working on a fleece jumpsuit for myself! I have one I really like that I bought forever ago! But I didn't want to take it apart so I traced it onto a pattern to make a new one! I can't wait to finish it! It's going to be so warm! It's just to lounge in!


Thanks Cindy!!! Good luck on yours! I will be makin fleece ones as well hehe. Just wanted to test it on a flannel first ^_^


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I think they're fantastic, and I live in PJ pants around the house year round. lol


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

*PJ's*

oooo I love these!

I would live in my PJ's if I could, but my kids would go mad if I went shopping in them:daisy: LOL



x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lulu'smom said:


> I think they're fantastic, and I live in PJ pants around the house year round. lol


Thanks! Hahaha well they are comfy !



Teddy76 said:


> oooo I love these!
> 
> I would live in my PJ's if I could, but my kids would go mad if I went shopping in them:daisy: LOL
> 
> ...


Thank u! Rofl I think it would be funny to see  I see grown guys wearin pj pants at the supermarket when it gets warmer ^.^


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

*PJ's*

ha ha, I did used to drive my kids to school in my pj's sometimes but now they are older I'm not allowed to leave the house in them:laughing3:


Do you have any plans to make pj's with chi's on???






x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Teddy76 said:


> ha ha, I did used to drive my kids to school in my pj's sometimes but now they are older I'm not allowed to leave the house in them:laughing3:
> 
> 
> Do you have any plans to make pj's with chi's on???
> ...


Hahaha! Poor you! Lol. This one has a chi on it lol if u look closely they're walking one lmao! But if I ever find a fleece or flannel with chis I can def. Make one  I have a project coming up soon to make custom fabrics with chis but its still pending


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

*PJ's*

O yeah! I see them now! sorry I must get my eyes checked again soon





x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Teddy76 said:


> O yeah! I see them now! sorry I must get my eyes checked again soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol! Well it is small  I should had a zoomed in photo lol


----------

